# silstar reel question



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

Is anyone familiar with the silstar ef 80 reel? After picking up two new real< middle of the line reels> a friend is going to give me two silstar ef 80 reels does anyone know anything about them? All I know is they were used a few times and they hold roughly 270yards of 20lb test. I couldn't find anything online about them. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

This link might help
http://www.silstar.com.au/silstar/index.html


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

nothing personal but..... best use of silstar is as boat anchors. my personal opinion only. had one ....will never own another


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

hey topsailbum, 

have you ever owned a pinnacle?


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

no never had a pinnacle, i'm sold on strictly penn, and okuma. heard mixed opinions on pinnacles but no experience with them


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

I was curious because silstar owns pinnacle. I haven't had a okuma yet, but my next reel is a 525 mag penn.


----------



## thechosen1 (Feb 17, 2002)

a friend of mine owns one and it works ok the biggest problem is a screw inside works its way loose and the reel freezes up you have to open it up and take the screw and gear out reseat it and tighten the screw.a 10 min fix.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Gears working loose...and you have the fish of your life on the end of the line.


----------

